# have had this ferel pigeon for 5 months...what to do



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

so this pigeon i have showed up at the front door of the animal shelter i worked at a while back,he was in a box and would not fly away .i have kept him in my home and kept him fed and warm during this MI winter.Now its getting warm out and i have no clue how to go about this the right way.i know there are many threads about how to do this but many people have different opinions,im not sure what to do.i have to move in the next 4 weeks and cannot take him with.He is healthy as far as i can tell...droppings are firm and green and white....eating drinking and making a bunch of noise and still dislikes me alot. im concerned about releasing him with other wild pigeon because he has been without exercise for months and i dont know if he can keep up with them.iv been feeding him pigeon seed from the feed store.can anyone give me advice.....should i try to find someone that has more experience to release him? do i have enough time to do it? if anyone can help im in central MI
thank you!
-kailey


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

How old was this bird when you got him?
Dave


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Well I would advertise him as a pet and find him a forever home. He may have been young squeaker when u found him. You would have to do a soft release with flight excersizes and u dont have time for that. So start searching for rescues that r no kill and see what u can find him, but you cant simply release him, he wont forage nor know where to go and will try to stick close by your house If he was an adult with a mate, the would try to go find her. But as you said, he has not flight time and probably low on breast muscle to keep up. Unless someone on here near you is willing to take him.


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

he seemed to be an adult when i found him....well at least he didnt have any yellow hairs on the head.i thought he was possible malnourished....i could feel his breast bone very much when i found him...or maybe he was stunned.

i would never just let him go i want to do whats right for him,im running on limited time.ill start looking for a rescue or maybe adoption.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Im glad, ya that would be your best bet. Good luck and thanks.


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

here are some pics of the pij. he is very pretty


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

He is quite lovely. Hope you can find a good home for him.


----------

